# Solved: Sparkle XP



## j-mcallister (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey i saw this piece of software http://www.sparklexp.com/

and was wondering if it was safe to use ?

any feedback would be appericated


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

j-mcallister said:


> Hey i saw this piece of software http://www.sparklexp.com/
> 
> and was wondering if it was safe to use ?
> 
> any feedback would be appericated


mcallister,

I've looked at your link you provided,

I won't fool around with any software that


> SparkleXP is an application designed to tweak Windows XP and improve its performance. It helps freeing up computer resources resulting in a faster and responsive computer.
> This tool creates a second Hardware Profile and a correlative new User to get a lightweight desktop. You can choose to boot into your regular or SparkleXP configuration at startup.


I looked up you owns that site:

CONTENT REMOVED BY REQUEST

I'd be "careful" of this particular software !!


----------



## j-mcallister (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks very much, i wont go on with the software now.


----------



## lucazade (Nov 8, 2007)

Guys... think and try before speak..
- Have you ever heard about virtual machines? You can try softwares in a safe way inside that if you don't trust them (i.e. VirtualBox or Vmware)
- Do you know a better way to describe such tool?
- Whats wrong with my personal info you have reported before? Don't you like my birthday name??
Come on!!!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I would think turning off a process that's needed intermittently, merely slows down the computer when that process has to be constantly reloaded when necessary.

Unload a lot of processes and there may be a lot more waiting.


----------



## lucazade (Nov 8, 2007)

Stoner said:


> I would think turning off a process that's needed intermittently, merely slows down the computer when that process has to be constantly reloaded when necessary.
> Unload a lot of processes and there may be a lot more waiting.


Which process are you referring to? I can't see any process "needed intermittently".

Are you using any tool to confirm your thoughts, or are just speculations?
Try this one if you don't know a good one:

Process Monitor v1.26
By Mark Russinovich and Bryce Cogswell
hosted on Microsoft site
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/utilities/processmonitor.mspx


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

lucazade said:


> Which process are you referring to? I can't see any process "needed intermittently".
> ................


Well, if all you ever run is your screen saver, I suppose so.


----------



## lucazade (Nov 8, 2007)

Stoner said:


> Well, if all you ever run is your screen saver, I suppose so.


Your suppositions are wrongs...
As a said you have to try before judge something.
It's time to grow up dude!

Btw there are a lot of people that agree with me..

like Microsoft: http://technologie.sympatico.msn.ca...r=0&showbyline=True&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc

or PCBuild (German):
http://software.bild.de/ie/65844

or 01Net: (French)
http://www.01net.com/editorial/363363/plus-de-puissance-pour-vos-jeux/

enough?
(please don't try my tool! This is not an advertising  )
(screensaver is also disabled if you like to know, Stoner)


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

lucazade said:


> Your suppositions are wrongs...
> As a said you have to try before judge something.
> It's time to grow up dude!
> .......................
> ...


I have no interest in using your 'tool' 
Go back and re read what I posted, I made no claims, just concerns that needed to be addressed.
You didn't address them.

Link is a foreign site in a language other than English.
All I realized.....was that there were two links to your site.

Link
Same issue, not English and not a recognized authority

http://software.bild.de/ie/65844
Again, Don't understand German.

Here's an obvious situation, and simple.
MS Works 2000 has an appointment calendar I use.
If wkcalrem.exe isn't loaded, the announcement of that appointment will not launch.
I need it loaded.

I move in and out of voice recognition.
Here are the screen shots before launching Dragon Naturally Speaking, loaded, and unloaded.
I don't see how any memory management app could do much better than Windows in that example.

I don't stare at the wallpaper all day, so starting with a bare minimum of loaded processes to boot Windows isn't really an advantage.
At step two of your how to guide, I would most likely load most of what you see in my taskmanager shot , into the SparkleXP profile, and what advantage would that be?
I use msconfig to launch/not launch what I want at boot up.
I even turn off unnecessary services I never use.

I have 3 gigs of memory and am not concerned about paging.
Isn't that where most of the slow downs occurs?



> As a said you have to try before judge something.


I just don't want or need it 



> please don't try my tool!


:up:


----------



## lucazade (Nov 8, 2007)

> Same issue, not English and not a recognized authority
> Again, Don't understand German.


Use a translator, then think to someone has got only 512mb or something like that or to someone is not able to tune his own desktop.
Done?? I hope.

If you want to play a game do you need all that useless services, you sure? I don't think so... Microsoft as well didn't thought so.. Have you ever thought which was the Os inside the Xbox? Maybe a stripped down version of their windows?

Do you think they are fool? If so, this discussion is closed for me.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

lucazade said:


> Use a translator, then think to someone has got only 512mb or something like that or to someone is not able to tune his own desktop.
> Done?? I hope.
> 
> If you want to play a game do you need all that useless services, you sure? I don't think so... Microsoft as well didn't thought so.. Have you ever thought which was the Os inside the Xbox? Maybe a stripped down version of their windows?
> ...





> Use a translator


I could, I might, but I don't see how that changes anything?



> then think to someone has got only 512mb or something like that or to someone is not able to tune his own desktop.


You mean like an underpowered computer that needs more memory?
That actually happened to me with my first computer. A Gateway that ran 98se with 64 mb of memory.
Yep, dog slow.
But with help, I learned that more memory was the best solution.

I was running Win 2K on a used P3 800 with 384 mb memory as recent as a year ago.
It was limited to 512 by the bios.
msconfig and need services were the appropriate approach and realizing some apps were using enough memory to cause paging, no matter how much I cut back ( within reason, of course).
That's why when I bought my current computer, I bought it spec'd to what I needed.

Maybe you should put up a disclaimer stating your app is more appropriate for under powered computers?



> If you want to play a game do you need all that useless services, you sure?


I'm not much of a gamer. Probably only play several hours a month.
Doesn't really apply for me.
As I posted, I mostly run the services I need loaded, put many of the others on manual, and disable those I definitely know I won't use.
Sometimes disabling services you aren't aware are being used won't allow an app to run.
Had that problem when I loaded L&H voice rec on a win 2k box some time ago. Forget the service involved, but it meant I had to spend time trouble shooting the problem when I could have been doing something else.



> Have you ever thought which was the Os inside the Xbox? Maybe a stripped down version of their windows?


As I posted, I'm not a 'gamer'. Any configuration that is specifically oriented to gaming won't be of value to me.



> Do you think they are fool?


For what?
Configuring a machine for a specific purpose?
Nope.

But you haven't specified at your web site, what this configuration is useful for.
Watching your screen saver?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

dr911 said:


> mcallister,
> 
> I've looked at your link you provided,
> 
> ...


Hi dr911 

I'm not really into 'who is', so I didn't see the issue.



> Domain status: clientTransferProhibited
> clientUpdateProhibited


Is that what was of concern or something else?
Curious as to what set off your alarm bell.


----------



## lucazade (Nov 8, 2007)

Stoner said:


> Hi dr911
> 
> I'm not really into 'who is', so I didn't see the issue.
> 
> ...


Thank you for pointing at this!


----------



## lucazade (Nov 8, 2007)

Stoner said:


> Maybe you should put up a disclaimer stating your app is more appropriate for under powered computers?


This could be a good idea. :up:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

lucazade said:


> Thank you for pointing at this!


Certainly


----------

